# The Knifty Knitter Sweater



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

It's done! My 7yodd just loves it. It's made from yarn I spun, and dyed lavender with kool aid, and a store bought skein of wool. It's the darker stuff.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful! Now tell details on how you did it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Is this the first sweater you've made?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you! I'm fairly pleased, dd is thrilled with it.  

Yes, Marchwind, it's my first sweater. Well, actually, I made one back in college, but didn't like it. So I guess it's my 2nd sweater. 

Humburger, I used the largest knifty knitter for the bodice, and eyeballed to where I wanted a slit for the sleeves to fit into. At that point, I just went back and forth on both sides, instead of continuing around. I had to do one side at a time, and tie on the yarn on the second side. I made the sleeves on the smallest kker, then sewed them onto the slits. I stitched the shoulders up a bit, she tried it on, and couldn't get her head through the hole, lol! So I adjusted that bit. 

I way over-estimated how much yarn I'd need, and I have a lot of the store-bought left. I'd like to do some more for my 5yo twins, but I'd like to try it on needles this time. Anybody know of just a basic sweater pattern? I can't figure out in my head how to do the neck. Meanwhile, I'm spinning more yarn to dye for the 2nd strand  .


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Now that is a very fancy Sweater!! Beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

What a beautiful sweater!

I have always wondered about this: If you dye your wool with koolaid, does it SMELL like Koolaid for a while? Just curious.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes it does!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This looks like a real simple kids sweater.

http://www.dailyguideposts.com/giveaways/ClassicT-Top.pdf


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Great job, Nellie! Wish we could see the rest of your little dumplings face with it..looks like she has a grin to go with it!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, she was displaying her "formal" smile.  My dh doesn't want me to post pics of my kids on a public forum.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice job on the sweater, but I'm wondering about the skirt/pants she's wearing. Is that something hand knitted too?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Country Lady, no, she's wearing a store-bought skirt, although it *is* knitted like a sweater. 

WIHH, , I'm starting a new thread for you,  This project was SO simple and practically CHEATING, doing it on the knifty knitter..


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder... (tap, tap, tap) ... if you could pick up stitches on a circular needle from the waist or neck or cuffs and knit some ribbing on it? hmmmm Sounds like it might work...


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

That's lovely! You did a wonderful job.

I have a very easy pattern for a sweater that's knitted from the top down. I found this on line and I'm sure it's the same one: 

http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html

It goes from infant to adult just by casting on more stitches. It's knit on circular needles so there's hardly any sewing up involved at all. Tomorrow I'll try to post some pictures of the ones I've made from this pattern. Once you've made one and got the hang of it you can manipulate the pattern a bit, add a bit of open lace work on the sleeves or a cable up the front. It's very versatile. 

Pauline


----------

